# United Nations office could relocate from New York to Dubai



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

UN office could relocate from New York to Dubai 

By Faisal Masudi, Staff Reporter 

Dubai: 
A key United Nations arm that helps governments around the world deal with crises and reconstruction work may move its headquarters from New York to Dubai, said a senior official.

Dubai may become the next global headquarters of United Nations Office for Project Services (UNOPS) by the year end, said UNOPS Operation Support Unit Division Chief Gary Helseth.

"It makes sense to move our headquarters to Dubai from New York," said Helseth.

UNOPS, the only UN division working without any financial assistance, provides management, currency exchange, logistical, freight, infrastructure, environmental, diplomatic and security related services, Helseth said.

"I don't see how Dubai can't be the obvious choice: location. If you put Dubai on the map, most of our host governments in post-conflict and emergency situations are within a four-hour circle of air travel Iraq, Afghanistan, Sudan, and some African countries. "Even tsunami-hit areas like Aceh, Indonesia, and Sri Lanka are closer from here than Europe. Cost-wise, Dubai would work out to be more reasonable than Europe," he said, adding that Dubai would remain an UNOPS operational hub even if loses out to Copenhagen, Denmark or Germany in the headquarters' bid.

UNOPS was in Iraq last January helping in the general parliamentary elections.

"We have already procured $500 million [Dh1.83 billion] through Afghanistan we had made arrangements for the government in the elections there and $150 million from Aceh and Sri Lanka where we are building schools and health facilities together with other agencies. We run UNOPS with a private sector mentality we don't work on hand-outs," he said.

The new facility in Dubai Humanitarian City is just a few months old but is expanding with about 40 full-time staff. Helseth said he receives job applications daily.

Helseth listed rising costs and competition as disadvantages of Dubai, but added he is confident they will "even out."


----------



## High Way (Aug 25, 2005)

funny


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

This would be a major step to global recognition.


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

that dont make much sense !!
i dont think NY city will let it go easily .


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

The UN and NY arent the best of partners. at the moment anyway.

there is a big dispute over parking and expanding the current site. it also needs upgrading.

so the UN are having to move offices and agencys out of the current site.

there was even talk of them moving, across to broklyn, or even Europe.
so this is just one of the agenys which is leaving. the question is... where to?


----------



## BinALAin (Jul 12, 2005)

because of the problems occur between US and UN.. they want to move out because of the inflence... as Dubaiflo said this move would be a major step to global recognition.


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

Great News. I hope it happens


----------



## prsn41ife (Sep 25, 2005)

dont think it will happen


----------



## Shodan (Oct 15, 2005)

Unlikely when we have Europe.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

go dubai!!


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

SWEEEEEET !!!! but i have doubts that it will go ahead ...


----------



## mardan (Jan 30, 2005)

i don't think United States will let that happen, not in such a critical time. Bush will Oppose it for 100% and won't let UN do that.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

yep US will use force and power

maybe have a war with the UN to not let that happen? :lol:


----------



## prsn41ife (Sep 25, 2005)

^^ no, the US cant hold it back but i dont think it will happen


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The UNOPS will move to Dubai, not the entire UN headquarter. I think it`s possible and i think they have good reasons to move to Dubai (if you don`t understand read D-L text again)


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

agree with Tom-- 


i think this will happen for a variety of "logistics"-related and marketing genius-themed reasons...


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

if you put UNOPS in Dubai, it'll be easier for some wacko extremist terrorist faction group to bomb it,new york is safe haven from terrorists


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

sharpie20 said:


> if you put UNOPS in Dubai, it'll be easier for some wacko extremist terrorist faction group to bomb it,new york is safe haven from terrorists


Hmm..... i think it was 1995 and 2001.....

But it is very hard to remember whe the last terrorist attack in Dubai was. The reason could be that there was never one ^^


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

sharpie20 said:


> if you put UNOPS in Dubai, it'll be easier for some wacko extremist terrorist faction group to bomb it,new york is safe haven from terrorists


Dubai still needs sometime for such a huge organization to permenantly take place in Dubai, but as Dubai mentioned UN and US arn't the best partners so why not .. besides we dont have wacko extremists in Dubai thank god


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Dubai seems odd but then all reasons against are smilar in each other place i can think off


----------



## NEWUSER (Feb 27, 2005)

*UN in DUBAI*



> "I don't see how Dubai can't be the obvious choice: location. If you put Dubai on the map, most of our host governments in post-conflict and emergency situations are within a four-hour circle of air travel Iraq, Afghanistan, Sudan, and some African countries. "Even tsunami-hit areas like Aceh, Indonesia, and Sri Lanka are closer from here than Europe. Cost-wise, Dubai would work out to be more reasonable than Europe," he said, adding that Dubai would remain an UNOPS operational hub even if loses out to Copenhagen, Denmark or Germany in the headquarters' bid.


Go figure


----------

